
Qualcomm CEO expects Apple spat to be settled out of court - leoharsha2
https://www.cnet.com/news/qualcomm-and-apple-may-be-calling-a-truce/
======
mtgx
Oh gee, I wonder why. Maybe because Qualcomm is in the wrong, just as multiple
anti-trust national agencies have found so far?

Qualcomm is expecting to get out of this easy with a settlement and not have
to abide by a court ruling that would actually restrict its abusive methods in
the future.

